# What GPS/Chartplotter are you running?



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Looking for something user friendly, bigger screen (6"-7") ideally and good day time viability....

Thanks.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

I have a Simrad Go7. Like it so far but I use it mainly for the deeper stuff. Touchscreen is nice and easy to use..


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

X2 
I have always had Garmin in my other boats, but I am switching to the Simrad GO7 for my skiff. There is a thread on this topic in the electronics section.


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

Raymarine and absolutely love it. If I had to pick something else it would be simrad.


----------



## Action Johnson (Feb 4, 2016)

I picked up the Lowrance HDS9 Gen3 and really like it, large bright touchscreen, easy to use.


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

Humminbird 998 SI with Navionics charts. 5 years old and still kicking.


----------



## Tankhead (Aug 28, 2015)

Raymarine with Navionics PP charts. Great visibility in sunny conditions.


----------



## CaptainRob (Mar 11, 2007)

Simrad Go7 with Navionics Platinum Plus. So far, very happy.


----------



## backcast (Apr 9, 2013)

CaptainRob said:


> Simrad Go7 with Navionics Platinum Plus. So far, very happy.


I have Simrad Nss7. I got it because you could use other map chips. I think with Garmin you are stuck to only Garmin.
Joe


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

My Lorance 5 " is ok for me but I'd like a bigger screen and easyier to use


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

An old Lowrance LCX27c I got on Craigslist for 30 dollars. I don't care much about its fish finding abilities but having a giant GPS screen to navigate with rules.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Correct


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

permitchaser said:


> My Lorance 5 " is ok for me but I'd like a bigger screen and easyier to use


Correct


----------



## Forcefed (Aug 5, 2016)

Simrad go7 with platinum navionics, great combo unit.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Action Johnson said:


> I picked up the Lowrance HDS9 Gen3 and really like it, large bright touchscreen, easy to use.


Did you take this picture with a drone. Very cool


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Raymarine with navionics platinum plus


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Little update on the Go7 after having it for a while. Apparently, the unit does not like the summer heat and will go into safe mode when your 30 miles offshore. I have mine mounted in a vented electronics box, but the screen was still getting sun on it due to the angle we were anchored. The screen went completely blank after trying to enter another waypoint. Only option at this point is to do a full factory reset. Power off the unit, then hold the power button down until you hear a series of chirps. Factory reset is done, and screen features return to normal. I didn't have my waypoints backed up so I lost about 200 of them. It also wipes out your transducer settings, so make sure you write down the type you have so you can input it back into the settings or you will have no sonar or down view. The navionics chip that comes with the unit has enough memory to store all of your points so make sure you take advantage of a full backup after entering any new numbers. Other than that, the units been great and has put us on some great fish this season.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

After, I've been following this thread cause I may be in the market soon, and for me that would be a deal breaker. IMO no unit should have issues with overheating these days. If a cheapo wally world unit can bake in the sun without issue all day then the more expensive units should do better. Have you contacted them for support?


----------



## Action Johnson (Feb 4, 2016)

permitchaser said:


> Did you take this picture with a drone. Very cool


na just a super wide angle lens and holding the camera above my head lol


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Action Johnson said:


> na just a super wide angle lens and holding the camera above my head lol


You must be really tall


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

firecat1981 said:


> After, I've been following this thread cause I may be in the market soon, and for me that would be a deal breaker. IMO no unit should have issues with overheating these days. If a cheapo wally world unit can bake in the sun without issue all day then the more expensive units should do better. Have you contacted them for support?


I contacted Simrad and they were very helpful through the whole ordeal. The unit is a touchscreen so it uses the same technology as a IPad or IPhone. If you leave either of those in the sun, they will shut down to keep the unit safe. The only thing that I don't like about the design, is having to factory reset the unit in order to get the screen back up after it cools. The unit itself still works, it's just the backlight that goes out. I would probably look at a non touch screen if you plan on using it on a open skiff with no Bimini or top..


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

That's what I was thinking, I don't really need a touch screen. It's much more important that a have a reliable unit. If I lost my track last week we might have spent hours figuring out how to get back up river. I'll alwaya have my etrex as a backup on board, not fancy but bulletproof.


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

Has anyone had any luck using a sidescan/structure scan transducer with sponsons? (HB Pro, specifically?)


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

Action Johnson said:


> I picked up the Lowrance HDS9 Gen3 and really like it, large bright touchscreen, easy to use.


Nice, where did you get the push pole mounting/holder bracket.


----------



## Action Johnson (Feb 4, 2016)

Rollbar said:


> Nice, where did you get the push pole mounting/holder bracket.


its a Tibor push pole caddy


----------

